# Three sick animals! (Rant)



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

:argh:

My cat was hospitalized a few weeks ago and still needs daily medication and fluids. He's perked up dramatically but he still won't eat the kidney-friendly food he's supposed to (he'll ONLY eat Fancy Feast, which at first was fine since he'd lost so much weight but now we need to convince him to make a change). And he just needs attention and healing.

Then, two days ago, Cleo had a pretty dramatic bout of vomiting. Most likely culprit was the tennis ball fuzz I found while cleaning up all the vomit. Anyway, she seemed fine afterward so I kept an eye on her, fasted her, switched to a bland diet, blah blah blah...She's been perky and happy and totally fine.

...Until just now, when I returned to my desk to find her sitting next to a seemingly impossible quantity of vomit. I really don't think I fed her that much rice. She seems totally happy and fine, though, and I realize now that she was VERY intent on a toy she stole from a coworker earlier today (it's a dog-friendly office). So I took a closer look at the toy and realized it was full of some kind of treat (can't tell what it was, it's mostly gone). I thought it was just a nylon chew. So I guess her stomach was still sensitive and that upset it again. Sigh.

_Meanwhile_, Archie had a totally out-of-character potty accident last night and seemed to be showing signs of a UTI this morning. He hasn't had the same symptoms since, but I'm keeping an eye on that as well.

So that's 3 for 3 on the pets in the house. Did they plan this somehow? To all come down with different things at once? I don't get it.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh no, poor pets! I hope everyone feels better soon.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

hair tearing time. you have my sympathy. hope everyone gets better very very soon!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW! You are having some bad, bad, days! Hope it gets better, and everyone gets well, with no further problems! Here's hoping you have a nice, quiet, boring, evening! LOL!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Hope everyone gets better quickly. Seems if one of fine get the runs a day or 2 later the other has it, but I have had both with it at the same time, oh lord what a mess


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Oh man, just reading all of that made me even more exhausted! Wow! I have no advice, just sympathy. ❤


----------

